# stendardo el shaarawy



## Arsozzenal (3 Dicembre 2012)

l'ho messo qua perchè non sapevo dove metterlo

Ho pensato di fare uno stendardo per el shaarawy da portare allo stadio!
avevo in mente di mettere una sua foto(quale???) con sullo sfondo il duomo e la scritta il faraone di milano,o qualcosa del genere...avete qualche idea?!?!?


----------



## Harvey (3 Dicembre 2012)

Secondo me uno scatto carino se vuoi metterci dietro il duomo è tipo questo:







Ma se cerchi su tumblr sicuro ci sono delle art fatte stile cartoon che sarebbero ideali per uno stendardo!!!


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Dicembre 2012)

ok grazie
tu cosa ne pensi di mettere come sfondo una roba tipo il duomo e una piramide o una sfinge?una cosa che colleghi comunque all'egitto!


----------



## Canonista (3 Dicembre 2012)




----------



## Kurt91 (3 Dicembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ok grazie
> tu cosa ne pensi di mettere come sfondo una roba tipo il duomo e una piramide o una sfinge?una cosa che colleghi comunque all'egitto!



Se cerchi qualcosa che lo posa collegare con l'Egitto direi che il Duomo non c'azzecca un cà


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Se cerchi qualcosa che lo posa collegare con l'Egitto direi che il Duomo non c'azzecca un cà



infatti volevo mettere insieme duomo e qualcosa di egiziano


----------



## Harvey (3 Dicembre 2012)

Si secondo me come idea è fighissima se riesci a combinare il tutto bene graficamente!!


----------



## SololaMaglia (3 Dicembre 2012)

Ma lo fai stampare o lo disegni tu su tela? Il secondo modo è molto più figo, ma anche molto più complicato.


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Dicembre 2012)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Ma lo fai stampare o lo disegni tu su tela? Il secondo modo è molto più figo, ma anche molto più complicato.




eh lo so che sarebbe più bello disegnato ma purtroppo io e il disegno siamo 2 cose diverse!!
quello che c'è in curva con boateng e il big ben è stupendo!


----------



## SololaMaglia (3 Dicembre 2012)

Eh allora se lo fai stampare chiedi un po' in giro perchè mi han detto che tra un posto e l'altro ci sono grosse differenze di prezzi.


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Dicembre 2012)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Eh allora se lo fai stampare chiedi un po' in giro perchè mi han detto che tra un posto e l'altro ci sono grosse differenze di prezzi.



ah non ci avevo nemmeno pensato al prezzo
più o meno intorno a quanto sarà?


----------



## SololaMaglia (3 Dicembre 2012)

30-40€ 1mx1m, ma un ragazzo in curva mi ha detto che gli avevano chiesto anche 100 €, prova a vedere.


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Dicembre 2012)

Ok grazie!adesso mi organizzo allora..entro gennaio spero di finire...il disegno me lo deve fare bene un amico che fa il grafico

- - - Aggiornato - - -



SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> 30-40€ 1mx1m, ma un ragazzo in curva mi ha detto che gli avevano chiesto anche 100 €, prova a vedere.



X le aste non rompono il ***** vero??


----------



## Canonista (3 Dicembre 2012)

Beh, se te lo fa da zero ovviamente faglielo fare in vettoriale


----------



## #Dodo90# (4 Dicembre 2012)

Potresti fare una foto di El Shaarawy che festeggia a braccia large, in testa gli metti una corona egiziana ed il Duomo come sfondo


----------

